# I'm not sure I trust them....



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

The anti's are going to have a heart attack over this.....and I for one hope they all do (literally)!

I'm still skeptcal about the production companies motives.

http://www.trapperpr...18&rid=62431591


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Skip here you go Buddy ! If they want Trappers from the U.P., I doubt they could do better.

I hope someone on our side is looking into them.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Supposedly the NTA, but even they have reservations because they would not have input into the final cut.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

My father in law has been going to Alaska and ocean dredging for gold for the last 10 years. He tells me most television producers he has come across are not very trust worthy. Hint hint wink wink nope he was not on the show. Honestly he is not stupid enough to make good TV... so he was cut out. I am not sure he felt that way but I think that is what happened.

I don't know anything about 44 Blue. They may be a stand up bunch of folks. However, I know that there are some shady characters in the television business. More so than others I have had any experience with. I fear they tell the right story either. I would like to know some real information about what the folks, in the shows, are doing. I don't need to be told the dangers of crab fishing. I think it sank in the first show after they told us for the 100th time. I wonder how much of their time they spent crab fishing compared to posing for the camera..... Nothing against the fisherman but I feel like the real story can not be told because they are making a television show and need certain things to happen for that to be a "good" show. I feel like I would watch a show on trapping but I fear they will make good people look bad. I can't watch that.

Sorry I guess I am a bit cynical today.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

itz, I agree and I don't think there's anything cynical about your statements. Let's face it, the current so called reality shows portray the so call cast as not the brightest people on earth. I'm surprised the anti's aren't all over The Swamp People and Deadliest Catch now.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Im not cynical or anything. There motive to me is obvious, they want to show an animal struggling for survival as the trapper approaches and looking at it as a furry little helpless cute critter. But more importantly they want to foment hatred when the dispatch portion of it happens. That is dramatic to anyone not familiar with what really happens at that point or who hasnt seen it with their own eyes. The production is from Kailfornication, that speaks volumes right there. Also unfortunately the trappers who do respond to it IMO will be nothing more than glory hounds who think they are at the top of their game and want to be on camera for no other reason as to have that notariety as a claim to their "trapping prowess"--which actually shows how stupid the producers really want them. And they will not present themselves or trappers in a way that the rest of the trapping world would want.


----------



## DJBurns (Feb 26, 2012)

_I only have this to say. What good would come out of this show??_


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Antlerz22 said:


> Im not cynical or anything. There motive to me is obvious, they want to show an animal struggling for survival as the trapper approaches and looking at it as a furry little helpless cute critter. But more importantly they want to foment hatred when the dispatch portion of it happens. That is dramatic to anyone not familiar with what really happens at that point or who hasnt seen it with their own eyes. The production is from Kailfornication, that speaks volumes right there. Also unfortunately the trappers who do respond to it IMO will be nothing more than glory hounds who think they are at the top of their game and want to be on camera for no other reason as to have that notariety as a claim to their "trapping prowess"--which actually shows how stupid the producers really want them. And they will not present themselves or trappers in a way that the rest of the trapping world would want.


I couldn't agree more!!!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Good point DJ !


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

DJBurns said:


> _I only have this to say. What good would come out of this show??_


 For the trapping community, absolutely nothing!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Well said DJ.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Hahaaa----Not for me DON---my long line trapping Days are long GONE---







No more 100 beaver winters---plus all the other critters-HaHaa---But I do Know a young man that still gets it Done---I'll stick with my Memories







sb*


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I think it will do nothing more than fuel the fire for the anti's. They won't even have to produce their own propaganda films anymore either. They'll be able to show clips of this show. The trappers on the show may as well put their houses up for sale as the more venomous and dangerous anti's will be after them in a heartbeat !


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I agree, I am worried about the motives. And coming from California is even worse. Though it would be nice "IF" it could be done properly and get rid of all the negative ideas about trapping, but I dont see that ever happening in todays world.


----------



## KaBloomr (Mar 18, 2010)

prairiewolf said:


> I agree, I am worried about the motives. And coming from California is even worse. Though it would be nice "IF" it could be done properly and get rid of all the negative ideas about trapping, but I dont see that ever happening in todays world.


I don't see it happpening either. What I would most likely envision would be stand-offs and brawls between trappers trying to make a living and a bunch of vicious antis. A lot of high emotions would really boost the ratings....


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

KaBloomr said:


> I don't see it happpening either. What I would most likely envision would be stand-offs and brawls between trappers trying to make a living and a bunch of vicious antis. A lot of high emotions would really boost the ratings....


Drama is what they are after. It is what they want in reality TV. And if they do not get it.... They create it.... I wonder who would tip off the anti's to where these folks are trapping.....


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

I'm worried about the motives too. It could be a great show for a select audience, but there is no way to keep a select audience. I think a better show would be showing how the fur industry had a major part of the exploration and opening up the frontier.


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

I am the type that tries my best not to get all whipped up about something until it actually happens, that said, I will wait until I actually see the show (if it ever happens) to make a judgement. I have been really surprised that some of the other shows like Swamp Wars haven't needed any opposition from the anti's to get good ratings, on that show they pretty much just show people doing what they do and make it entertaining. Guess we'll see what happens.


----------



## ARmed.223 (Feb 14, 2012)

Just got done with my first episode of mountain men. Don't know if anybody else has watched this show but y'all are right. They portray people who live out in the woods as risking it every day and yet they all have trucks or snow machines and pretty much every amenity that I have at my house. Freakin REALITY tv. Sorry guess I needed a rant. Love to know what y'all think


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

Show sucked. I have no interest in watching hippies compost pee, or people talk about grizzly bears every 5 seconds. The Alaska guy looked like it might get interesting but I guess we'll see what happens. Not much trapping from what I saw.


----------



## ARmed.223 (Feb 14, 2012)

Ya the guy in n.c. Looked like he was rumnin a hippie camp. Sadly I can't help but watch just to see how dumb some people can look


----------



## Hortontoter (Apr 27, 2012)

I hate when everyone has to be politically correct. Words like harvest and dispatch are used to try to satisfy the non hunting/trapping public.

I am a hunter, yes, I kill animals. I'm not ashamed to say it and will I will never be. I feel my lifestyle is my choice and I do not need to sugar coat what I do for anyone.

Reality TV is somewhat of a joke IMO. I watch Swamp People and can't for the life of me fiure out why they wrestle the gator on a rope before they shoot it. Most times they motor up to the gator with his head out of the water at close range. Then they spook him under and wrestle for a while all the time shouting "Shoot him, shoot him". Such nonsense, shoot him at twenty yards as you motor up and be done with it. But, that wouldn't appeal to the TV audience.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Right on both Horton ! We kill to satisfy whatever primal needs we have and we kill them when it's the safe and fast opportunity, not torturing them for the camera. This crap is lost on me as I don't watch it unless it has some significant historical or educational value.


----------

